# 1973 Audi 80 - like new



## matteeee (Feb 8, 2010)

I thought this might interest someone here. A friend of mine spent over a year of his spare time making his old Audi 80 look like new.
Here is the result.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

WOW!!!
That car is incredible.
Bravo to you for making this happen.
one of the best 80's on the planet.


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

That really is beautiful!


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Fox/80*

Gorgeous car. I love them, and this one is superb. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

WOW. Nice car!


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

SPEECHLESS!!!


----------



## carmaniac37 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm working on one of those myself.
I am jealous of...
-euro spec bumpers
-euro quad headlight grille
-overall completeness

Mine's an American one so none of that stuff.
Do you know where he got the mudflaps from though?... I love the rally pedigree from mudflaps on a car.


----------



## matteeee (Feb 8, 2010)

Im as impressed as you guys! It is really mint!

The mudflaps were on the car when he bought it. He has tried to source some spare ones without result. They are hard to find! 
Sorry that wasn´t more help, but that´s what I was told..


----------



## carmaniac37 (Mar 3, 2011)

No, worries. Mudflaps are the least of my worries with my Fox.


----------



## SAFE4NOW (Mar 16, 2004)

Thank you for sharing!

S


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

Very impressive! :thumbup:


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

i :heart::heart::heart: this car.


----------

